# ЛФК



## Соня (17 Фев 2008)

*Помогите советом. Грыжа L4-L5 до 12мм*

Выкладываю комплекс упражнений ЛФК, которым я занимаюсь (у меня грыжа L4-L5). Вроде бы все запомнила правильно.

*Исходное положение: лежа на спине*
1.И.п. лежа. Расслабление. Ноги на ширине плеч, слегка согнутые в локтях руки вытянуты вдоль туловища. В течение 1-2 минут дышать «животом» (вдох через нос, выдох через рот гу-бы трубочкой).
2.И.п. лежа. Руки вдоль туловища. Сжать пальцы рук в кулаки, стопы потянуть на себя. Вер-нуться в исходное положение. Повторить 8 раз.
3.И.п. лежа. Потягивание. Руки вверх (пальцы выпрямлены, ладони обращены друг к другу), стопы оттянуты на себя. Потянуться правой рукой и левой ногой (пяткой) в течении 5-10 секунд(вдох), расслабиться (выдох). Выполнить то же левой рукой и правой ногой (пяткой). Повторить 2-4 раза.
4.И.п. лежа. Потягивание. Руки на поясе (бедро), стопы оттянуты на себя. Потянуться левой но-гой (пяткой) и левой рукой слегка давить на бедро вниз к ноге в течении 5-10 секунд (вдох), расслабиться (выдох). Выполнить то же правой рукой и правой ногой (пяткой). Повторить 2-4 раза.
5.И.п. лежа. Руки вдоль туловища. Поочередные поднимания рук вверх (вдох). Фиксировать вверху. В ИП (выдох).
6.И.п. лежа. Руки вдоль туловища. Ноги вытянуты. Сгибание и разгибание правой ноги в коле-не, скользя пяткой по полу. После 8-10 повторений - то же другой ногой.
7.И.п. лежа. Руки вдоль туловища. Ноги вытянуты.  «Полотер». Сгибание и разгибание ног в коленях, скользя пятками по полу навстречу друг другу. 
8.И.п. лежа. Ноги на ширине плеч. Руки согнуты в локтях, кисти к плечам. Круговые движения  согнутыми руками вперед и назад. Повторить 4 раза.
9.И.п. лежа.  Ноги вытянуты, руки вдоль туловища. Выполнить отведение прямой ноги в сторону не отрывая пятки от пола (вдох) по 3-6 раз левой и правой ногой. В ИП (выдох).
10.И.п. лежа.  Ноги вытянуты, руки вдоль туловища. Выполнить отведение одновременно ног в сторону не отрывая пятки от пола (вдох). В ИП (выдох).
11.И.п. лежа. Ноги вытянуты. Руки вдоль туловища. Пятку левой ноги положить на носок правой. Поворот ног влево и вправо. Таз прижат к полу. Вернуться в ИП. Повторить с правой ногой.
12.И.п. лежа. Ноги на ширине плеч. Руки в стороны ладонями вверх (обращены к потолку). Соединить плавно по возможности правую ладонь с левой, голову повернуть в другую сторону.  (вдох). В ИП (выдох). И наоборот.
13. И.п. лежа.  Ноги вытянуты, руки в стороны. Согнуть колени и обхватив и руками подтянуть к  животу (вдох). Поясница и таз прижаты к полу. Зафиксировать позу. Плавно в ИП. Расслабиться (выдох).
(растягивание позвоночника)
14. И.п. лежа.  Ноги вытянуты, руки в стороны. Согнуть правое колено и обхватив и руками под-тянуть к  груди (вдох). Поясница и таз прижаты к полу. Зафиксировать позу. Плавно в ИП. Расслабиться (выдох). Повторить с левой ногой.
15.И.п. лежа.  Ноги вытянуты, руки в стороны. Согнуть колени и обхватив и руками подтянуть к  животу (вдох). Поясница и таз прижаты к полу. Зафиксировать позу. Плавно в ИП. Расслабиться (выдох).
16. И.п. лежа.  Ноги вытянуты, руки в стороны. Согнуть правое колено и обхватив и руками под-тянуть к  груди (вдох). Поясница и таз прижаты к полу. Зафиксировать позу. Плавно в ИП. Расслабиться (выдох). Повторить с левой ногой.
17. И.п. лежа . «Велосипед». Ноги выпрямлены. Согнуть одну ногу и, имитируя езду на велоси-педе поочередно сгибать в тазобедренном, коленном и голеностопном суставах так, чтобы но-сок  ноги описывал правильный круг. Ногу выпрямлять, активно работать стопами. Повторить со второй ногой. Упражнение выполнять по 4 раза. 
18. И.п. лежа. Ноги вытянуты, руки согнуты в локтях. Опираясь на локти приподняться на лопат-ках. Таз и поясница прижаты к полу. Вернуться в ИП.
19. И.п. лежа. Ноги согнуты в коленях, пятки на ширине плеч почти. Руки вдоль туловища. Поднять таз и напрячь ягодицы (вдох). Зафиксировать позу, затем плавно вернуться в исходную позицию (выдох). 
20. И.п. лежа. Ноги согнуты в коленях. Поднять таз и напрячь ягодицы, затем  выпрямить одну ногу параллельно полу, зафиксировать позу вернуться плавно в исходную позицию. То же с другой ногой. 
21. И.п. лежа. Руки вдоль туловища. Ноги согнуты в коленях, пятки вместе. Поочередное отведе-ние коленей в стороны.
22.И.п. лежа. Руки вдоль туловища. Ноги согнуты в коленях, пятки вместе. Одновременное отведение коленей в стороны.
23. И.п. лежа. Руки вдоль туловища. Ноги согнуты в коленях, пятки на ширине плеч. Поочеред-ное отведение коленей во внутрь.
24.И.п. лежа. Ноги выпрямлены. Руки вдоль туловища ладонями к полу. Напряжение на затылок (как будто затылок вдавливаешь в пол).(вдох). Расслабление (выдох).
25. И.п. лежа. Ноги выпрямлены. Руки вдоль туловища ладонями к полу. Напряжение на ягодицы (как будто ягодицы вдавливаешь в пол) (вдох). Расслабление (выдох).
26.И.п. лежа. Ноги выпрямлены. Руки вдоль туловища ладонями к полу. Напряжение на ладони (как будто ладони вдавливаешь в пол) (вдох).  Расслабление (выдох).
27.И.п. лежа. Диафрагмальное дыхание. Правая ладонь на груди. Левая ладонь на животе. Ноги на ширине плеч. В течении 1 минут дышать «животом» (вдох через нос, выдох через рот). Соотношение вдоха и выдоха 1:3 (выдох как можно длиннее через рот, губы трубочкой).

*Исходное положение: лежа на животе*
1.И.п. лежа на животе. Подбородок опирается на кисти, ноги вместе. Плавно подняв голову, по-ложить ее правым ухом на кисти рук, затем вернуться плавно в ИП.  Подняв голову, положить ее левым ухом на кисти рук, затем вернуться плавно в ИП. Повторить упражнения  2-4  раза.
2.И.п. лежа на животе.  Ноги вытянуты, руки вдоль туловища. Выполнить отведение прямой ноги в сторону не отрывая от пола (вдох) по 3-6 раз левой и правой ногой. В ИП (выдох).
3.И.п. лежа на животе.  Ноги вытянуты, руки вдоль туловища. Выполнить отведение одновре-менно ног в сторону не отрывая от пола (вдох). Вернуться в ИП (выдох).
4.И.п. лежа на животе, руки перед собой в упор (для начала руки ставить подальше). Припод-нять голову и плечи от пола. Вернуться в ИП.
5.И.п. лежа на животе. Ноги выпрямлены и лежат свободно. Руки в стороны. Ногу правую со-гнуть в колене под прямым углом и позволить голени свободно опуститься в наружную сто-рону. На вдохе немного (на 1-2см) повернуть голень к середине, удержать в таком положении около 20 секунд, а затем на выдохе расслабить мышцы и позволить ноге вновь опуститься до следующего вдоха. 
6.И.п. лежа на животе. Ноги выпрямлены и лежат свободно. Руки в стороны. Поочередные сги-бания ног в коленях под прямым углом. Вернуться в ИП.
7.И.п. лежа на животе. Руки согнуты в локтях, лежат. Правую ногу согнуть в колене и тянуть к правому локтю (будто ползание по-пластунски) (вдох). Вернуться в ИП (выдох). То же с левой ногой.

*Исходное положение: стоя на четвереньках*
1.И.п. упор на коленях. Пятки влево. Через плечо смотрю на пятки. Пятки вправо. Через плечо смотрю на пятки
2.И.п. упор на коленях. «Кошка». «Добрая». Прогнуть спину, живот расслабить, голову поднять (вдох). «Сердитая». Спину выгнуть, голову опустить, живот втянуть (выдох). 
3.И.п. упор на коленях. «Медвежья ходьба». Шагать руками сначала направо, затем налево, при этом голова поворачивается в сторону рук.
4.И.п. упор на коленях.  Напрячь мышцы живота, вытяните одну ногу назад параллельно полу. Зафиксировать позу. Вернуться в исходное положение.
5.И.п. упор на коленях.  Напрячь мышцы живота, вытянуть  правую руку вперед, а левую назад. Плавно вернуть руку и ногу в исходное положение. Повторить то же для левой руки и правой ноги. 
6. И.п. упор на коленях, ноги врозь. Двигая правую ногу влево,  постараться коснуться правым коленом левой руки (по крайней мере двигать ногу в этом направлении). То же другой ногой.
7. И.п. лежа на спине. Потянуться, затем отдохнуть, расслабившись.

*Исходное положение: стоя *
1.И.п. стоя. Руки вверх. Потянуться вверх на носках. Расслабление.
2.И.п. стоя. Руки вдоль туловища. Перекатывание с носка на пятку.
3.И.п. стоя.  «Птичка пьет». Встать ровно, спина прямая, подбородок опущен на грудь. Подбо-родком скользить по грудине вниз, стараясь опуститься как можно ниже. Вернуться в ИП. Наклонить голову назад так.  Вернуться в ИП. В области шеи должно возникнуть чувство приятного напряжения, но не боли.
4.И.п. стоя.  Встать ровно, спина прямая, плечи неподвижны.  Не поворачивая голову, накло-нить ее вправо, стараясь дотянуть ухом до плеча, затем точно так же наклонить голову к ле-вому плечу. Вернуться в ИП. Выполняя упражнения не прикладывать слишком больших усилий. 
5.И.п. стоя.  Встать ровно, спину и голову держать прямо. Медленно повернуть голову вправо до упора, стараясь увидеть то что за спиной (голову не запрокидывать, а пытаться увеличить угол поворота). 
6.И.п. стоя. Руки согнуты в локтях. Соединить ладонями на уровне груди. Медленно отвести руки назад до ощущения соприкосновения лопаток.
7.И.п. стоя. Руки в стороны ладони параллельны полу. Отвести руки назад и плавно опустить вниз с разворотом ладоней вперед.
8.И.п. стоя. Руки в замок. Ладонями на лоб. Ритмично надавить рукой и головой навстречу друг к другу. 
9.И.п. стоя.  Встать ровно, спину и голову держать прямо. Ладонь правой руки упирается в ви-сок. Левая рука на поясе. На выдохе, скашивая глаза в правую сторону (к подпирающей голо-ву руке) ритмично надавить рукой и головой навстречу друг к другу. (Команда себе: напряжение, расслабление). То же самое с левой стороной. 
10.И.п. стоя. Руки в замок. Ладонями на затылок. Ритмично надавить рукой и головой навстречу друг к другу. (Команда себе: напряжение, расслабление).  


11.И.п. лежа на спине. Спина лежит на полу. согнутые в локтях руки вытянуты вдоль туловища. Ноги положить на стул или другую опору, так чтобы колени были согнуты под прямым углом без напряжения. Расслабиться и полежать под спокойную музыку. 

ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ УЗНАТЬ МНЕНИЕ СПЕЦИАЛИСТОВ И ОПЫТНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ. ЧТО ДОБАВИТЬ И УБРАТЬ ?


----------

